# Touren rund um Miltenberg



## tyerax (2. September 2005)

Wer kann mir ein paar Touren rund um Miltenberg beschreiben?Bitte kein Eselsweg....


----------



## rothrunner (5. September 2005)

Da gibt es einmal den R-Weg. Ist sehr schön zu fahren von Wertheim über den Hasselberg - Faulbach - Henneburg - Hofthiergarten - Stadtprzelten - Dorfprozelten. Steigung an der Henneburg ist allerdings nicht ohne ;-)

Von Miltenberg natürlich auch fahrbar!

Dann gibt es einen tollen Weg von Bürgstadt über Freudenberg hoch nach Rauenberg. Vorbei an den "Hohen Steinen" und dem Heuhob" hinein in den enldosen Schenkenwald mit zahlreichen Trails (Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein?) 

An der Miltenburg startet ein Weg Richtung Michelstadt durch den Odenwald. Wegmarkierung war ein gelbes Dreieck (soweit ich mich erinnere?)


Ich bin gestern erst die Tour der Velo Freunde gefahren. 1700 HM fast nur Schenkenwald (länge ca. 76 Kilometer). Das war was für Buben nicht für Bübchen!  

Schau mal auf unserer Seite vorbei, vielleicht findest du noch was interessantes. Könntest ja mit dem Auto oder Schiff nach Wertheim kommen und wir drehen dann mal gemeinsam ein paar Runden!

Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tyerax (7. September 2005)

Danke Dir, für die Info.
Hab gar nicht gewusst, dass es in Wertheim so ein professionelles Biketeam gibt,respekt.okay dann dreh mal ein paar Trainingsrunden und bei der nächsten Schenkenwaldtour bin ich dabei.


----------



## rothrunner (7. September 2005)

.... was heißt professionell??

Wir sind alles Hobbybiker und fahren zum Spaß!!  

Leider hat der Biergarten am "Hofthiergarten" bis zum 30.09. geschlossen, sonst hätten wir uns da oben mal treffen können!

Wenn du mal in der Nähe bist, laß es mich wissen!

Gegenfrage, gibt es eine schöne Strecke von Miltenberg nach Aschaffenburg mit möglichst wenig Asphaltanteil?

Grüße nach Miltenberg


----------



## trelgne (29. September 2005)

Miltenberg-Aschaffenburg (anspruchsvolle Variante mit sehr vielen Trails): 

1:Miltenberg -über Fränk. Marienweg zum Engelberg und weiter über R-Weg nach Großheubach
2.Großheubach über rotes Karo bis Klingenberg
3. Klingenberg-über R-Weg oder alternativ M-Weg bis Kleinwallstadt
4. Kleinwallstadt-über M-Weg nach Sulzbach
5. Sulzbach-entweder roter Querbalken bis Gailbacher Sportplatz, dann roter Punkt nach Aschaffenburg oder: R-Weg/roter Kreis (über Erbig) nach A'burg

Einige dieser Abschnitte finden sich übrigens in der MTB-Spessart-Trailkarte unter www.spessart-biker.de. Diese Karte ist das ultimative "Tool" für Trailbiker, welche die besten Strecken des Spessarts suchen! Bereits 350 km Trails enthalten und dazu über 450 (!!!) Fotos von den Wegen, Panoramapunkten, Einkehrmöglichkeiten...
Vielleicht kennst Du ja auch ein paar Strecken, welche in der Karte noch fehlen.


----------



## rothrunner (5. Oktober 2005)

@trelgne, danke für die super Info!  

Ist die Strecke bei jeder Witterung befahrbar und wieviele Kilometer hat die Strecke ungefähr?


----------



## trelgne (15. Oktober 2005)

Gesamtstrecke je nach Variante 50 - 60 km; bin dort immer bei guten Bedingungen gefahren, trocknet aber sicher schneller ab als mitten im Spessart, da das Maintal ja hinsichtlich Niederschlägen/Sonne/Temperaturen begünstigt ist.


----------



## tyerax (16. Oktober 2005)

Hi
Bin die Strecke letzte Woche gefahren.Perfekt beschrieben,kleiner Hänger Klingenberg gehabt, habs gefunden.(kleiner Tip Klingenberger Schlucht,geiler Trail.)ansonsten schöne Tour.


----------



## rothrunner (19. Oktober 2005)

Ich werd´s am Sonntag ausprobieren!

Danke für die Infos


----------



## goldstar (17. November 2005)

Warum kein Eselsweg?

Finde den Eselsweg eigentlich richtig klasse!

Wenn nicht kann ich dir nur empfehlen Richtung Freudenberg / Boxtal / Rauenberg zu fahren u. wieder zurück (o. ggf. weiter durchs Tal Richtung Wertheim) o. anders rum.

Schon zu fahren u. eine Menge an Variationen möglich....


gruß


----------

